# Ownership of Domain name?



## etoile (Aug 21, 2006)

I just tried posting this so if this is a duplicate, sorry.  

I bought my site domain name at Homestead.com. I remember reading somewhere on here that someone said to be careful that even if you buy it, you might not own it!!! 

How do you know if you own it???

I am thinking of cancelling my Homestead account I just opened mainly because it is costlier than others and it is so difficult to use. 


Can I transfer that Domain name to (for example) godaddy or is the domain now stuck with Homestead and I am going to have to cancel it and HOPE I get the domain back????


?HELP?!!! I feel like I really messed this up!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Don't cancel the domain and hope you get it back. There's lots of reasons that may not happen.

Often the domain name is free with a hosting account, so if you cancel your hosting account you'll still have to pay them a domain registration fee (not a big deal, unless they're trying to scam people, which is unlikely). You can transfer the domain to another registrar, but there are restrictions on doing that with new registrations (you'll have to wait a while before you can transfer it).

That doesn't prevent you from using the domain name with someone else though.

I don't think not owning the domain is the kind of problem it once was (if it even was then - maybe the problem was greatly exaggerated). Just try and use a reputable registrar.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

type in your domain at Whois lookup and Domain name search and see who is listed at the "registrant" and the "admin contact". If it's you, then you have no problems.

You could transfer your domain name to godaddy, just make sure to read the terms at homestead to see if they require you to use them for domain services.


----------



## etoile (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank you!! That was so helpful!!


----------

